# Clown fish infection?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

My clown fish has some white dots or growths on the top of its head. Is this an infection or parasite? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

could be ick do you have a picture? it would def help identifying the problem


----------

